# Info on Guanajuato



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

In my continuing online search for locales to visit and possibly retire to in Mexico, I would appreciate any info on Guanajuato. Climate, expat presence, cost of living, etc. Also, any health concerns due to the silver mines.
Thanks in advance,
Rich


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in the state of Guanajuato but not the city. It is one of our favorite places so here's my thoughts. 1st it is a very interesting multicolored city wedged between mountains. There is a small but very happy expat population from all the folk that we've met,
Tough to talk about climate this week as very cold but typically 70's during the day and 40's/50's at night. Exception is May when can get hot.
Living tends to be a lot less costly than Say San Miguel but very variable. I've heard people say can live comfortably at $1500/month and others say more like $3000.
I've never heard any issues from the mining on health. What I don't know is expat expected medical facilities.
Hope that this at least a start.


----------

